# hamilton,argyles cadets



## dreamer (3 Dec 2005)

is there  any one here that is part of the argyle army cadets? :


----------



## Conquistador (3 Dec 2005)

Why don't you ask your friends on your next parade night and find out?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (4 Dec 2005)

I am sorry but threads similar to this seem to keep popping up in the cadet fourm these days. I understand you may be looking for some one, which is understandable. But not only is this really not a wise way to go about doing it. It is not the most logical place. 

Cadet word would be the more logical place due to the fact that it has a larger cadet population base, it is also a more relaxed fourm for people to make a more personal thread such as this one. Also this uses up bandwith taking away from everyone else's enjoyment and use of this site. Most importantly however it wastes my time in reading it and then making up a reply like this


----------

